# Which Schubert lied is this?



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

I've just been listening to Schubert's neglected opera Alfonso & Estrella (and wow! it's stuffed to the brim with prime Schubert).

But can someone please help: there's an aria in act 3 called "Wo find ich nur den Ort" which either quotes, or was later the source of, one of Schubert's lieder. The lied has long been a favourite of mine but for the life of me I can't identify it. To save me ploughing through all 600-odd lieder (a delightful prospect, but I don't have the time), does anyone know which one it is? I have the feeling it's sung by a female voice, if that helps.


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

*Asked & answered*



kangxi said:


> I've just been listening to Schubert's neglected opera Alfonso & Estrella (and wow! it's stuffed to the brim with prime Schubert).
> 
> But can someone please help: there's an aria in act 3 called "Wo find ich nur den Ort" which either quotes, or was later the source of, one of Schubert's lieder. The lied has long been a favourite of mine but for the life of me I can't identify it. To save me ploughing through all 600-odd lieder (a delightful prospect, but I don't have the time), does anyone know which one it is? I have the feeling it's sung by a female voice, if that helps.


Yes, well, you can all stand down from your no doubt frantic searches. My sub-conscious did the trick. It's Der blinde Knabe D833. It was written in 1825, a couple of years after Alfonso & Estrella in 1821/22. The melody of the 2 pieces are different: it's what became parts of the piano accompaniment to the lied which is the common factor. The song is somewhat mawkish but the piano configuration is heavenly, & it's delightful to come across it in another guise.


----------

